# Any tips for processing a voice to sound like a nice quality radio voice?



## maulibels85 (Nov 5, 2020)

So I'm recording a guy on and MXL 990 condenser mic and getting a quality recording. How should I process this to sound like a nice big rich clear "radio" voice sound?
Currently signal chain:

Gate - fast attack, slow release, to cut between phrases and breaths.
EQ - HP around 120Hz, cut about 2 dB around 500Hz (a bit of mud there), Boosting 4.5kHz and 10 kHz a couple db each
Compression - about 6db's of gain reduction at 3:1 ratio with fast attack slow release.
Any tips are appreciated. Using Pro Tools 10. Waves plug-ins.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It would be best to post your question at a forum catering to professional audio users. Gearslutz is a popular one.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

Instead of a high pass filter give yourself a 4-6db dip at like 400-ish to add to the other lower midrange cut. You're taking the balls out of your track. If there's no other bass tones interfering, then you don't NEED to use a hi pass filter. Also try straight 9Apps Showbox up coping that compressor and pasting it again after with the same settings.


----------

